# editing potential exchages info...



## frenchieinme (Nov 15, 2007)

I went to the potential exchanges cestion and noted my email address is my old no longer active email address.  My TUG profile has my correct current email but not the potential exchanges section.

How do I go about editing my incorrect email address in the potential exchanges section?

frenchieinme


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 15, 2007)

email the exchange manager and he will update it for you (or remove it if you wish.)


----------



## frenchieinme (Nov 16, 2007)

*Who is...*

Who is the exchange manager and what email do I use to reach this person?

frenchieinme


----------



## Dave M (Nov 16, 2007)

The link for Ron Donze' e-mail is in the single paragraph on the main Potential Exchange page.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 16, 2007)

2nd sentence on this page has his name and email address for easy reference

http://www.tug2.net/ads/directdb.html


----------

